# Franklin's Geophagus Tank



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)

Tank 250-65-65-SumpE 200-50-45
koppel Hypselecara Temporalis
koppel Heros rotkeil
9 Geophagus Surinamensis Rio Maroni
6 Geophagus Pelligrini
L 014, L075, L114, L177, L191, L200, L226, L235
platydoras costatus


















































































































































video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU2Gm ... a_-aQW9LFc


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Looking nice :thumb:


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Riccardo B. (Mar 2, 2012)

What a wonderful tank!
...what happened to the platydoras?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking SA setup! What species of Musk/Mud turtle is that in the 5th pic from the bottom? I have a Razorback Musk myself.

Are the dimensions 250-65-65cm? What's the total volume?


----------



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)

Riccardo B. said:


> What a wonderful tank!
> ...what happened to the platydoras?


Thanks,he is now about 30cm tall and 10 years old and eats every day 5 Spieringen


----------



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)

CjCichlid said:


> Great looking SA setup! What species of Musk/Mud turtle is that in the 5th pic from the bottom? I have a Razorback Musk myself.
> 
> Are the dimensions 250-65-65cm? What's the total volume?


The turtle is a Sternotherus odoratus
the tank is 1000 liters


----------



## jeffmo78 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't love all SA fish but I love Geophagus's!! Very nice aquarium! opcorn:


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

Can you share a full tank shot? Beautiful fish.
How many temporalis do you have? Just the one?


----------



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)

Geophagus Pelligrini









L114 en L128









Geophagus Surinamensis Riu Maroni

























L114


















































there is a temporales coupling in, about 25cm wide


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

What a great looking tank, very natural looking. Well done!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *franklin 54*,

Your tank looks great; specifically, I enjoy the way you intermixed the plants and driftwood.

I have a few questions regarding your plecos:

1) Do the species you have do a good job cleaning algae? Or do they mostly just munch driftwood and wait for feeding time?

2) Do the plecos harass your corydoras?

3) Do the plecos seem to eat off the trailers off your geos' fins?

Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *franklin 54*,
> 
> Your tank looks great; specifically, I enjoy the way you intermixed the plants and driftwood.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

The L128 and L200 eat algae.
the other driftwood, Plecotablets and eat with the other fish.
The pleco's not harass the corydoras.
The Pleco's not eating the fins of Geophagus, mutually make the Geo's have a fight and snap at each other
Gr Franklin


----------



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Like the tank a lot. Now that I'm getting back into cichlids, I'm trying to determine if I want to do a Geophagus tank or another Malawi. I really love the natural look of this and the variety of fish in the tank. Very well done.


----------



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## franklin 54 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------

